# Those "early miles" ....



## biggs682 (19 May 2022)

Time for some early miles


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Been a bad start to the day nearing the end of my early am ride I got knocked off the bike on a roundabout , ambulance and police called along with my partner. 
Bleeding from back of head stiff from waist downwards. 
Now at kgh just had X ray on pelvis/hip area. Head is bandaged awaiting inspection. 
Could be a lot worse .
Bike looked ok but unsure till checked over .
Thankfully driver stopped till emergency services arrived and took over 
Have a good day xx


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Been a bad start to the day nearing the end of my early am ride I got knocked off the bike on a roundabout , ambulance and police called along with my partner.
> Bleeding from back of head stiff from waist downwards.
> Now at kgh just had X ray on pelvis/hip area. Head is bandaged awaiting inspection.
> ...



Good grief. Hope there's no serious damage done. Keep us updated.


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Good grief. Hope there's no serious damage done. Keep us updated.



Of course and thanks


----------



## Roseland triker (19 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Of course and thanks


Ouch. Mutha kin klucking cars 🤬


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Been a bad start to the day nearing the end of my early am ride I got knocked off the bike on a roundabout , ambulance and police called along with my partner.
> Bleeding from back of head stiff from waist downwards.
> Now at kgh just had X ray on pelvis/hip area. Head is bandaged awaiting inspection.
> ...



Horrible news. I hope there's no serious damage to yourself and that you recover quickly.


----------



## tyred (19 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Been a bad start to the day nearing the end of my early am ride I got knocked off the bike on a roundabout , ambulance and police called along with my partner.
> Bleeding from back of head stiff from waist downwards.
> Now at kgh just had X ray on pelvis/hip area. Head is bandaged awaiting inspection.
> ...



It's not a nice experience. I hope you have no serious injuries and wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## rockyroller (19 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Been a bad start to the day nearing the end of my early am ride I got knocked off the bike on a roundabout , ambulance and police called along with my partner.
> Bleeding from back of head stiff from waist downwards.
> Now at kgh just had X ray on pelvis/hip area. Head is bandaged awaiting inspection.
> ...



Whoa! wishing you well, all around


----------



## DCLane (19 May 2022)

@biggs682 - ouch! Hope it's not serious and at least the driver stopped.


----------



## newts (19 May 2022)

@biggs682 wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Oldhippy (19 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Been a bad start to the day nearing the end of my early am ride I got knocked off the bike on a roundabout , ambulance and police called along with my partner.
> Bleeding from back of head stiff from waist downwards.
> Now at kgh just had X ray on pelvis/hip area. Head is bandaged awaiting inspection.
> ...



Tough day Biggs, hope it isn't too serious and wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Been a bad start to the day nearing the end of my early am ride I got knocked off the bike on a roundabout , ambulance and police called along with my partner.
> Bleeding from back of head stiff from waist downwards.
> Now at kgh just had X ray on pelvis/hip area. Head is bandaged awaiting inspection.
> ...




I hope theres no serious damage and you heal quick


----------



## Jenkins (19 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Been a bad start to the day nearing the end of my early am ride I got knocked off the bike on a roundabout , ambulance and police called along with my partner.
> Bleeding from back of head stiff from waist downwards.
> Now at kgh just had X ray on pelvis/hip area. Head is bandaged awaiting inspection.
> ...



Saw the picture of the helmet on the Photos thread and wondered what happened. Hope all is OK.


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2022)

Just been discharged no major issues . 
8 head stitches and stiff as a board 
Taken me 10 minutes to do 50 foot on crutches so about the same as the bike


----------



## Roseland triker (19 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Just been discharged no major issues .
> 8 head stitches and stiff as a board
> Taken me 10 minutes to do 50 foot on crutches so about the same as the bike


Liquid pain killer and a comfy sofa


----------



## DCLane (19 May 2022)

At least that's positive @biggs682 - hope you recover quickly

More importantly: how's the bike?


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> At least that's positive @biggs682 - hope you recover quickly
> 
> More importantly: how's the bike?



I think it will be fine but to be honest least of worries , just a shame it was my recently acquired Cannondale


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Liquid pain killer and a comfy sofa



Sounds good


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Been a bad start to the day nearing the end of my early am ride I got knocked off the bike on a roundabout , ambulance and police called along with my partner.
> Bleeding from back of head stiff from waist downwards.
> Now at kgh just had X ray on pelvis/hip area. Head is bandaged awaiting inspection.
> ...


Hopefully you and your bike are both okay.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 May 2022)

GWS,@biggs682


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

Ouch! Mend quickly @biggs682 

Healing vibes from me, and the girls are sending some special purrs.

And hope the bike is OK too... Bummer that it's the new acquisition.


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2022)

So discharged with just 8 stitches and stiffness in hips and groin areas . 

Anybody recommend or advise what to do re claiming got other parties details but I don't have cycling insurance


----------



## tyred (19 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> So discharged with just 8 stitches and stiffness in hips and groin areas .
> 
> Anybody recommend or advise what to do re claiming got other parties details but I don't have cycling insurance



I think you best talk to a solicitor.

In the meantime, makes notes of everything (you will be surprised what you forget very quickly) and keep receipts for for any expenditure.


----------



## newts (19 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> So discharged with just 8 stitches and stiffness in hips and groin areas .
> 
> Anybody recommend or advise what to do re claiming got other parties details but I don't have cycling insurance



Your household insurance might have legal expenses cover suitable for such a claim.


----------



## rockyroller (19 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> So discharged with just 8 stitches and stiffness in hips and groin areas .
> 
> Anybody recommend or advise what to do re claiming got other parties details but I don't have cycling insurance



https://www.facebook.com/BikeWoke/
https://www.bikeradar.com/features/routes-and-rides/what-to-do-if-you-have-a-bicycle-accident/
https://www.cyclescheme.co.uk/community/how-to/how-to-crash-course-in-accidents
https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclop...ke and other,photos of your damaged equipment.
https://www.bicycling.com/rides/a20047696/5-things-you-need-to-do-after-a-bike-crash/
https://massachusetts-accident-lawy...MImY-TgdTr9wIVvf_jBx3moQulEAAYASAAEgKpEPD_BwE


----------



## rockyroller (19 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> So discharged with just 8 stitches and stiffness in hips and groin areas .
> 
> Anybody recommend or advise what to do re claiming got other parties details but I don't have cycling insurance



document additional symptoms that might show up, such as persistent headaches


----------



## Kempstonian (19 May 2022)

newts said:


> @biggs682 wishing you a speedy recovery



^^^ Ditto ^^^


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Been a bad start to the day nearing the end of my early am ride I got knocked off the bike on a roundabout , ambulance and police called along with my partner.
> Bleeding from back of head stiff from waist downwards.
> Now at kgh just had X ray on pelvis/hip area. Head is bandaged awaiting inspection.
> ...



I missed this @biggs682: I hope you make a rapid recovery.


----------



## pawl (19 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> So discharged with just 8 stitches and stiffness in hips and groin areas .
> 
> Anybody recommend or advise what to do re claiming got other parties details but I don't have cycling insurance



Are you in CTC or British Cycling Many moons ago I was hit by a car Bike written off .Broken arm and noseNine stitches in a head wound.Smashed watch and various other odds and ends!British Cycling Federation as it was back the then dealt with everything 
They phoned me to say the drivers insurance had offered £ 500 which I thought wasn’t bad Person who rang me said no where near enough Booked me in to see a specialist to examine me and write a report which I never saw Outcome offer upped to £1000 which wasn’t bad considering how much cheaper frames etc were so much cheaper Replaced the bog standard Dawes with a Carlton 531c frame spent around around about £700 .

Would have been about early 1970 Stayed a member of British Cycling ever since Worth it for the third party insurance.

Hope your back on the bike soon.


----------



## pawl (19 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I think you best talk to a solicitor.
> 
> In the meantime, makes notes of everything (you will be surprised what you forget very quickly) and keep receipts for for any expenditure.



Not sure about this but there used to be one or two in the cycling press who deal in cycling related claims on a now win no fee basis


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2022)

Thanks for all the good wishes and comments. 
Been in touch with a local company who seem ok so will see. 
I am fine just really stiff, achy and lucky.
Tomorrow could be painful as the bruises come out .


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2022)

Oh and the bike pushed down the driveway ok according to stepson


----------



## Bollo (19 May 2022)

Just got in and seen this. Never good to hear this type of news so GWS @biggs682.


----------



## cyberknight (19 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some early miles



already cycled to work, got changed and on the way to make a cuppa by that time of day 

EDIT read the whole post , ouch and i hope your ok , the bikes ok and the numpty is made a eunuch


----------



## T4tomo (19 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes and comments.
> Been in touch with a local company who seem ok so will see.
> I am fine just really stiff, achy and lucky.
> Tomorrow could be painful as the bruises come out .



Pleased to hear you're not too badly hurt and the bike is relatively fine too.


----------



## Hebe (19 May 2022)

So sorry to read this. Wishing you a full, fast and comfortable recovery.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 May 2022)

All my best wishes of a speedy recovery @biggs682 
Let's hope there won't be too much pain tomorrow, glad you're relatively OK xx


----------



## dan_bo (19 May 2022)

Ffs at least you can still type


----------



## gavroche (19 May 2022)

Just read this thread and glad you are not seriously hurt and hope you will recover quickly. 
This is also a reminder to us all that cycling can be a dangerous pass time . Keep us posted on your recovery and best wishes.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> So discharged with just 8 stitches and stiffness in hips and groin areas .
> 
> Anybody recommend or advise what to do re claiming got other parties details but I don't have cycling insurance


See Accident Advice in General Cycling and Commuting, for advice on what to do.

A general advice thread, but a starting point.


----------



## netman (19 May 2022)

That sucks...  get well soon @biggs682


----------



## tyred (19 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Oh and the bike pushed down the driveway ok according to stepson



I think my Raleigh survived the impact better than I did!


----------



## Rusty Nails (19 May 2022)

Just read this. Glad you and the bike are not badly hurt. 
This just reinforces my view that an early ride should not start before 9.00 am.


----------



## rockyroller (20 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> 8 head stitches


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2022)

Another ambulance ride due to a sudden chest pain along with the sweats so waiting in a&e for a blood test and whatever else


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2022)

Just been given the ok to get collected


----------



## Roseland triker (20 May 2022)

Probably shock sent you into panic.

Chill out and rest


----------



## DCBassman (20 May 2022)

GWS, @biggs682 , take it easy!


----------



## Johnno260 (20 May 2022)

I have just seen this, rest up and take it easy @biggs682 

If others are able to chase up an insurance claim or get the ball rolling then maybe do that as well.


----------



## C R (20 May 2022)

Just saw this. Hope you're in bike riding condition soon. I ride early in the morning because roads are quieter, but even that is no guarantee.

Regarding a claim. If you have legal protection in your home insurance that would be the easiest way.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 May 2022)

Bugger, recover well, and take it easy whilst doing so.


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2022)

Back home all clear still stiff as a board and minimal amount of leg movement mainly down to bruises etc etc . 
Been in contact with a bike mechanic to do a proper evaluation of repairs if repairable. 
Thanks again for all comments and advice


----------



## Sharky (20 May 2022)

Just read the thread. Hope you have a good recovery. Won't say "speedy" as slow but steady is probably quicker than rushing it.

Hope bike is ok. Do you know anybody who might have a spare bike?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 May 2022)

Just in from hospital


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Just in from hospital
> 
> View attachment 645399



Not seen the bike since I dragged it on to the verge my stepson has pushed it into the garage. Got no chance of getting upstairs to a bed


----------



## Alex321 (20 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Not seen the bike since I dragged it on to the verge my stepson has pushed it into the garage. Got no chance of getting upstairs to a bed



Hope you recover soon. And hope the bike isn't too badly damaged, so you can be back on that as soon as you want to be.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2022)

Use this time, when your movement is limited, to get what you can remember down on paper.

On the movement side, slow down and think through moving, before doing any. As in if I do this, then I'll have to do that which will cause...

Sounds daft, but it'll slow you down making any movement deliberate and less painful.


----------



## rockyroller (20 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Got no chance of getting upstairs to a bed


sorry to hear this. comfort at home can be so important. hope you can get some help arranging things on the floor you're relegated to


----------



## Randomnerd (20 May 2022)

Go gently Biggsy. Best wishes.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 May 2022)

Rest up and recover well


----------



## GuyBoden (20 May 2022)

At least you seem relatively unscathed.


----------



## 13 rider (20 May 2022)

Just seen this wishing you a speedy recovery ,at least it's not your only bike 
Just watching the tour series so thought of CAMS "cycle accident management" might be worth a Google search


----------



## Saluki (20 May 2022)

Only just read this. Wishing you a fast recover.
so glad that the driver stopped. That is a rarity nowadays.

Take it steady and let the aches heal.


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2022)

Yikes - heal soon!


----------



## topcat1 (20 May 2022)

One of the highlights of my day is reading about your early morning rides on f/b. Get well soon.


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2022)

topcat1 said:


> One of the highlights of my day is reading about your early morning rides on f/b. Get well soon.



Don't think I will be doing those for a while . 



ColinJ said:


> Yikes - heal soon!



Hopefully



Saluki said:


> Only just read this. Wishing you a fast recover.
> so glad that the driver stopped. That is a rarity nowadays.
> 
> Take it steady and let the aches heal.



That's exactly what I thought



13 rider said:


> Just seen this wishing you a speedy recovery ,at least it's not your only bike
> Just watching the tour series so thought of CAMS "cycle accident management" might be worth a Google search



Going to check our house insurance tomorrow


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2022)

Well that was a better night actually slept and didn't end up in a&e 
Have also managed to stand upright with just a small amount of pressure on the crutches, and a small amount of manoeuvring to sit down onto the wheelchair. 
It's going to be a slow road


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> pics or it didn't happen



Here you go


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 645589


They couldn't use a simple knot to tie those?

You been given a date for their removal yet.


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> They couldn't use a simple knot to tie those?
> 
> You been given a date for their removal yet.



Being checked on Monday and then assessed for removal later in week


----------



## 13 rider (21 May 2022)

Pick this up at LBS this morning they highly recommend them


----------



## rockyroller (21 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Here you go


awww, sympathies. that must have been really scary. not judging, but may I ask if you were wearing a helmet? regardless, how are you feeling today?


----------



## Johnno260 (21 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> awww, sympathies. that must have been really scary. not judging, but may I ask if you were wearing a helmet? regardless, how are you feeling today?



Post in thread 'My picture of the day-Where's yours?'
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-picture-of-the-day-wheres-yours.117414/post-6732502


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> awww, sympathies. that must have been really scary. not judging, but may I ask if you were wearing a helmet? regardless, how are you feeling today?



Yes helmet was on


----------



## Arrowfoot (21 May 2022)

Speedy recovery mate. Opportunity for some rest as well.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (21 May 2022)

Good afternoon,

Best wishes on the recovery side.

When I had a nasty off a few years ago I was given something that was really quite fun or maybe it was just a side effect of the off.

Everything moved about 90 degrees from where you saw something to where it felt like it should be.

Lying down, 50% of the wall behind me was vertical and 50% was horizontal, this continued all around the perception arc, lying down my feet were below me, standing up part of the floor was vertical and behind me.

Sadly the world has returned to normal; the floor is below my feet, the sky is above me not in front of me and the tax man wants paying.

So I now see crashes as an opportunity to explore perception and in all truth I would have paid for that experience, it was truly weird!

Bye

Bye

Ian

Or is there just one Bye? :-)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 May 2022)

Bloody hell @biggs682 

Get well soon.


----------



## DCLane (21 May 2022)

When I had the operation after my 2016 crash I bought a pile of cheap cycling travelogue book via eBay/a popular river website. All £4 delivered or less.

They at least kept me occupied whilst unable to move for 9 weeks.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Yes helmet was on
> 
> View attachment 645638



Ouf! Bloomin 'eck... 

But if anyone needs a demonstration of how a crumple zone should fail as a result of impact, then that's pretty well much bang on.


----------



## DCBassman (21 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> pretty well much bang on.


A most appropriate phrase!


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2022)

13 rider said:


> View attachment 645594
> 
> Pick this up at LBS this morning they highly recommend them



Made contact with C-ams this afternoon , after ringing our home insurance company who were not very helpful and forthcoming


----------



## annedonnelly (21 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Been a bad start to the day nearing the end of my early am ride I got knocked off the bike on a roundabout , ambulance and police called along with my partner.
> Bleeding from back of head stiff from waist downwards.
> Now at kgh just had X ray on pelvis/hip area. Head is bandaged awaiting inspection.
> ...



Just spotted this. Hope you're ok and back to being fully fit soon!!


----------



## rockyroller (21 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Yes helmet was on


wow!


----------



## alicat (22 May 2022)

Ouch! Last time I checked you can join Cycling UK and use their no win no fee solicitors retrospectively. I had a similar injury and got £7k via the Cycling UK solicitors 10 years ago.


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Time expands when you are stuck somewhere with nothing much to do. Every hour seems like ten.
> 
> I've just seen a later post of yours to say the tests came back ok. At least the 24 hours had a happier ending!


Yes all clear thankfully, still in an awful lot of pain and can't stand yet but still feel very lucky


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2022)

District nurse visit today to check stitches all ok . 
She reckons 6 weeks for recovery time on leg aches and then whatever before doing miles.


----------



## annedonnelly (23 May 2022)

alicat said:


> Ouch! Last time I checked you can join Cycling UK and use their no win no fee solicitors retrospectively. I had a similar injury and got £7k via the Cycling UK solicitors 10 years ago.



Or contact Leigh Day direct. They're trying to sort something for me without membership of any cycling body. Obviously will be on a "no win, no fee" basis.


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> Or contact Leigh Day direct. They're trying to sort something for me without membership of any cycling body. Obviously will be on a "no win, no fee" basis.



I made contact with c - ams who seem to have the ball rolling very quickly and have been very good so far so will see how things go as still early days


----------



## gavgav (23 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Been a bad start to the day nearing the end of my early am ride I got knocked off the bike on a roundabout , ambulance and police called along with my partner.
> Bleeding from back of head stiff from waist downwards.
> Now at kgh just had X ray on pelvis/hip area. Head is bandaged awaiting inspection.
> ...



Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## icowden (23 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I made contact with c - ams who seem to have the ball rolling very quickly and have been very good so far so will see how things go as still early days



Get well soon - if you end up buying takeaways or taking taxis etc, get receipts or snapshots of bills - your solicitor will need them to justify your reasonable expenses during your period of recovery.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 May 2022)

Coming late to this: All the best for a swift and full recovery @biggs682


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Coming late to this: All the best for a swift and full recovery @biggs682



Thank you


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2022)

SWMBO dragged my bike on to the patio so i could i give it a visual once over and apart from scrape marks on the rear pannier rack , bars , tape and fr sti unit no other visual damage that i could spot .

Just need verification that all is operational


----------



## nonowt (24 May 2022)

Just spotted this - Yikes! Here's wishing you a speedy recovery and all the best with the claim.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (26 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> SWMBO dragged my bike on to the patio so i could i give it a visual once over and apart from scrape marks on the rear pannier rack , bars , tape and fr sti unit no other visual damage that i could spot .
> 
> Just need verification that all is operational



Biggsy, only just seen this thread mate, so sorry to hear your news! Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2022)

Today i have started walking around the house today with the aid of a wheeled zimmer frame so getting there very slowly


----------



## FrothNinja (26 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Been a bad start to the day nearing the end of my early am ride I got knocked off the bike on a roundabout , ambulance and police called along with my partner.
> Bleeding from back of head stiff from waist downwards.
> Now at kgh just had X ray on pelvis/hip area. Head is bandaged awaiting inspection.
> ...



I missed this thread - so, somewhat belatedly...
Get well soon!
Ease yourself back in slowly, in spite of the temptation of a warm day and a smooth trail.


----------



## annedonnelly (27 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Today i have started walking around the house today with the aid of a wheeled zimmer frame so getting there very slowly



It's so frustrating isn't it? Hopefully you'll make good progress though. It's encouraging each time you can do a little bit more.


----------



## cyberknight (27 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Today i have started walking around the house today with the aid of a wheeled zimmer frame so getting there very slowly



if you take a hop every few steps you can pretend your a kid with a shopping trolley  ,, keep at it fella


----------



## FrothNinja (27 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Today i have started walking around the house today with the aid of a wheeled zimmer frame so getting there very slowly



Has it got a carbon frame?


----------



## iluvmybike (27 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> While you're there get some nurse pics 😜



That is so inappropriate - keep your thoughts to yuorself


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Has it got a carbon frame?



No alloy


----------



## Roseland triker (27 May 2022)

iluvmybike said:


> That is so inappropriate - keep your thoughts to yuorself


That was ages ago.do keep up 😁


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2022)

The bike I was riding has been collected this morning by my designated repairer .
On a quick glance around I noticed the front sti unit was heavily scuffed but still seemed to be working as did the rear one although that has lost its face plate. 

Light scuffing on the rear pannier frame on the non drive side and a couple of areas of paint loss around the bottom of the front forks along with scuffing to the quick release lever . 

So will see what happens next


----------



## alicat (28 May 2022)

How's the bike's owner @biggs682?


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2022)

alicat said:


> How's the bike's owner @biggs682?



Got some nice bruises still quite stiff and using a frame to move around


----------



## alicat (28 May 2022)

That's some wallop you've taken.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> using a frame to move around



A bike frame?


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A bike frame?



no one of these minus the basket

https://www.healthcarepro.co.uk/mob...H5qN3xXE7hycXFTAH0h5ggQE9I6FVs_RoCDpQQAvD_BwE


----------



## Sharky (28 May 2022)

I've been in similar situation four times, with various broken bones. To reassure you, getting back to fitness is easier than you might be thinking right now. Once you get some degree of movement back, you become very disciplined in following a progressive plan and you will see improvements by the day. 

Good luck


----------



## cyberknight (28 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Got some nice bruises still *quite stiff* and using a frame to move around


@Fnaar


----------



## DCLane (29 May 2022)

As @Sharky has put - a plan seems sensible.

Me? I went out for a 2.5 mile 'test' ride four weeks after my 2016 crash, which turned into 11 miles. Then rode to work a couple of days later.

No plan. No sense


----------



## pawl (29 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> no one of these minus the basket
> 
> https://www.healthcarepro.co.uk/mob...H5qN3xXE7hycXFTAH0h5ggQE9I6FVs_RoCDpQQAvD_BwE



You need a basket for when if you go yellow stickering.

Hope your feeling better


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2022)

Quick update: stitches removed leaving a scabby area which is slowly breaking up. 
Bruises around left buttock area a plenty and can be tender. 
Walking around the house with the aid of a stick, yesterday walked around local small block about 15 minutes pushing an empty wheelchair for balance. 

Tried swinging a leg over a road bike but failed. 
Missing the rides but plan to be back on the bike when ready. 
Sounds like the bike will be written off but not totally sure.
So getting there slowly.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jun 2022)

when i was able on was on a turbo trainer using a step to get on and off the bike, a bit mad really !
keep at it matey


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2022)

cyberknight said:


> when i was able on was on a turbo trainer using a step to get on and off the bike, a bit mad really !
> keep at it matey



It has crossed my mind 

@woodbutchmaster


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2022)

Quick update: 
Since Wednesday this week I have been going out for a bimble every morning firstly just 1.5 mile then a 3 mile and today a 7 mile ride on local cycle paths. 

No reaction to the above has been felt so hopefully next week I shall actually try riding on roads again and see how it goes along with a few more miles.


----------



## Littgull (18 Jun 2022)

I've only just spotted this thread. Sorry to hear about your accident @biggs682. Sounds like you are making great progress in your recovery👍🚴. All the very best.


----------



## Alex321 (18 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Quick update:
> Since Wednesday this week I have been going out for a bimble every morning firstly just 1.5 mile then a 3 mile and today a 7 mile ride on local cycle paths.
> 
> No reaction to the above has been felt so hopefully next week I shall actually try riding on roads again and see how it goes along with a few more miles.



Well done getting back out on the bike. Hope the rest of your recovery progresses well.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jun 2022)

Well done at getting back on the bike .


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2022)

Thanks @Littgull yeah getting there slowly now point in rushing things .

@Alex321 i hope so too 

@Ming the Merciless getting back on the road is the next challenge


----------



## wafter (18 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Quick update:
> Since Wednesday this week I have been going out for a bimble every morning firstly just 1.5 mile then a 3 mile and today a 7 mile ride on local cycle paths.
> 
> No reaction to the above has been felt so hopefully next week I shall actually try riding on roads again and see how it goes along with a few more miles.



Great work - first I've read of this and I'm glad to hear you're back in the saddle 

How are you doing mentally - confident now you're back out or a bit more cautious? It's only happened to me once bit it's certainly not a nice feeling to be knocked off


----------



## tyred (18 Jun 2022)

Great to hear that you are back on the bike again. Well done. Take little steps, etc.


----------



## tyred (18 Jun 2022)

wafter said:


> Great work - first I've read of this and I'm glad to hear you're back in the saddle
> 
> How are you doing mentally - confident now you're back out or a bit more cautious? It's only happened to me once bit it's certainly not a nice feeling to be knocked off



I definitely find that being knocked off affected my confidence. I'm wary of everything that moves.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I definitely find that being knocked off affected my confidence. I'm wary of everything that moves.



I think that is a normal reaction.


----------



## wafter (18 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I definitely find that being knocked off affected my confidence. I'm wary of everything that moves.



Indeed; was a fairly big deal for me when it happend but I can't remember the fallout now so it can't have been that bad!

I think it pays to be wary of everything that moves tbh; and really that's the basis of defensive riding - assume that everyone else is a total muppet and 99 times out of 100 you'll be sorted


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2022)

wafter said:


> Great work - first I've read of this and I'm glad to hear you're back in the saddle
> 
> How are you doing mentally - confident now you're back out or a bit more cautious? It's only happened to me once bit it's certainly not a nice feeling to be knocked off





tyred said:


> I definitely find that being knocked off affected my confidence. I'm wary of everything that moves.



Well up till this morning only been riding on cycle paths and using my old Marin mtb , i had a couple of runs up the drive on a road bike and a couple of rides around the cul de sac but no further on a road bike.

This morning i did just over 7 miles all on the road on quietish B roads apart from the Island where i got knocked off where i used the cycle path route . Thankfully all the vehicles i saw were un threatning , but i did feel nervous when approaching a small roundabout close to home when a car from the left didn't look like it was slowing down enough but thankfully it did .

Next think is more road bike use but i am enjoying using the old Marin at the mo


----------



## bikingdad90 (19 Jun 2022)

@biggs682 maybe a Garmin Varia would be a good investment so you can see how far and fast cars from behind are travelling?

I also came across a website called gravelroad.com which seems to have all the local gravel and towpaths on it. It’s just a shame all mine are a car ride away to start them.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Jun 2022)

Just found this thread. Glad to read you are on the mend @biggs682 . Take it slowly and build up gradually - but you know all that


----------



## Johnno260 (19 Jun 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> @biggs682 maybe a Garmin Varia would be a good investment so you can see how far and fast cars from behind are travelling?
> 
> I also came across a website called gravelroad.com which seems to have all the local gravel and towpaths on it. It’s just a shame all mine are a car ride away to start them.



I 2nd this, I have a Varia rear light and radar it’s a great piece of kit.


----------

